

RAID & RISC Inventor Answers the Multicore Proust Questionnaire - threadman
http://www.cilk.com/multicore-blog/bid/6623/David-Patterson-answers-the-Multicore-Proust-Questionnaire

======
comatose_kid
And he bench pressed 325 lbs at the age of 50? Awesome.

